# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Vargje, lojera dhe kenge zbavitese

## shigjeta

Na ket qiri!
Çasht ky qiri
Fitili  fitili
Fitilin e hangri mini
Mini e hangri maca
Maca kceu ne tra
Tras ju dha zjarre
Zjarret e ndali ujet
Ujet e pijn bujet
Bujet punuen aren
Na I qitme faren
Faren e hangri zogu
Zogu hini ne ferre
Ferren e preu kmesa
Fmesa shkoi ne kovaçe
Kovaçi hangri fiq e diq
Hangri zall e u ngjall

_Malesi e Madhe_


Po ndrite hana permbas mollash
O pellumb, o pellumb!
Mir po I ndrit shrrregullat tona
Te madhe çikat qe po kndojne
Dora-dores po vallzojne
Djelmt e rij kan qit e pvete:
Han e re! Han e re!
Bukra e dheut kun a ka mbete?
Gjija rrugen vashes shkrete
Se me gjas rrugen ka trete!

_Shkoder_

----------


## MI CORAZON

M'kan than shoqet mrame
merre moj merre plakun he  
O ju thaft' goja mori shoqe
ç'ka ta baj un' plakun e
tuj e pasun djalin he ...(kaq më kujtohet  :buzeqeshje: )

E kam pas qejf Grupin e Pleqve të Krujës. Megjithëse të moshuar,  këndonin gjithë lezet.Po pat ndonjë krutan këtu, le të na sjellë disa vargje të këngëve të tyre.

----------


## shigjeta

*Si mbillet piperi*

_Valle humoristike e kenduar_

Si mbillet far e piperit?
Jo ashtu, po keshtu,
hidhe kemben permbi gju,
hidhe, moj, te shkreten-o
se ma plase shpretken-o;
hidhe, moj, te shtrembren-o
Se ma plase zemren-o
Uluni, sic ulem une
se disa u lodhen shume,
dridhuni nga dridhem une
se u thyej kercinj e gjunje
Me avash, pa ngaterruar
hidhe kemben permbi duar;
dridhuni nga dridhem une
se u thyej kercinje e gjunje

_Damës  Fier_

----------


## shigjeta

*Plaku me plakën çu zunë*

Plaku yn ka një mërzi
Me plakën ësht në mëri
Plaku me plakën çu zunë
Kush je ti e kush jam unë
Plaku, moj, plaku
O mustaqe sharku
Plaka, moj, plaka
Plaka, gjithë lajka
Kush je ti e kush jam unë
- Bjemë kutruven me ujë!
- Aman se me plase xhanë!
- Bjemë çanakun me dhallë!
Ja se çi tha plaku
Plaku shenjëraku
Plaku, moj, plaku
O mustaqe sharku
- Barku gjunjët sti ka zënë
merre vet se jam me punë
po deshe përshesh me dhallë
ngreu vet se sje i çalë
plaka, moj, plaka
plaka, gjithë lajka
gjithë lajka
- Jo, moj, jo, se sjam i çalë
isha më trimi me pallë
do bërtas sa të tund fshanë
bjemë çanakun me dhallë
plaku, moj, plaku
është zot konaku
shenjëraku
- Kur ishe tinë me pallë
jesha bejk e gushëbardhë
çke, o plak, a rrënjëdalë?!
Do na degjojn në mëhallë!
Plaka, moj, plaka
Plaka, gjithë lajka
Gjithë lajka
Qeshi plaku, plaka qeshi
Plakun e zbuti përsheshi
Plaku, moj, plaku
O mustaqe sharku
Plaka, moj, plaka
Plaka, gjithë lajka
Gojëmjalta

_Bolenë - Vlorë_

----------


## MI CORAZON

E bukur shumë kjo , Shigjetë !

Duke lexuar atë më lart , mu kujtua një thënie tani...

Vitin e parë , flet burri e dëgjon gruaja.
Pesë vitet e tjera flet gruaja e dëgjon burri.
Njëzet e pesë vite më pas, flasin të dy dhe.... dëgjon lagjia.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Leila

> *Plaku me plakën ç’u zunë*



Shume simpatike ajo Vlonjatja qe e kendonte kete kengen.
Plakun e luante nje humorist i vjeter qe me kishte pelqyer dikur.

*MBET XHA KICUA PA FUSTANE*

Mireseardhe, o pashk' e madhe,
na gjete me shume halle:
mbet xha Kicua pa fustane,
pa fustane e xhamadane;
shkoj ne nj'a dy-tre dyqane,
veresi s'i japin fare.

Kete me siper e kam gjetur ne nje liber, se s'e mbaj mend te gjithen. Shume pak mund te kem memorizuar. Mbaj mend keto te shkurtrat:

*O PLAK O KOKE ROGAC*
(Himare)

O plak, o koke rogac,
c'te duhet me djem, a plac?
Rri ne vater e ben kulac,
te behesh ortak me mac.

*KADE MOJ KADE*
(Elbasan)

- Kade, moj kade,
ty te del kurrizi.
- Jo, aga, te keqen,
se ve xhybe e ndreqem.

- Kade, moj kade,
ty t'u zbardhen floket.
- Jo, aga, te keqen,
ve kena e ndreqem.

- Kade, moj kade,
ty te rane dhamet.
- Jo, aga, te keqen,
se ve dham' e ndreqem.

----------


## shigjeta

_Shkodër - 1955_

U xu vasha, u xu plaka
U xunë për djalë te ri
Plaka thotë: "do ta marr vetë!"
Vasha thotë:"do ta marr vetë!"
Çou, kadi, e ven myfti
Nji kjo punë, ska ba vaki
Me marr plaka i djalë të ri
U çue kadia e qiti short
Qiti short edhe i ra plakës
Ti moj plake, shka i nep ktij djalit?
I nap nji oborr me lopë,
I nap grigjën me kumbonë
I nap arën pa u korrë
Çou kadia ene thrret vashën:
Ti, moj vashë, shka i nep këtij djalit?
I nap ballë perishan
I nap vetllën si gajtan
I nap synin si filxhan
I nap hundën miskalli
I nap faqen gurabi
I nap gojën si kuti
Dhambë e dhmballë porsi inxhi
I nap shtatin si selvi
I nap qafën si zambak
Hajt, moj plakë, e rri tu ksolla
Nuk asht plaka për sokola!

_perishan - stoli ne balle qe varin nuset
inxhi - perle margaritar_

----------


## Fiori

*Lojera me gishtat e duerve*

Airexhe pipirexhe
Hallakatesh neper teqe
Amin!
Xhaqmin
Pipiriq
Hiq i gisht!


------


Arka arka
Si shuplaka
Sy zi
vetull zi
Arka cil
Pik meshil!


------


*Loja e turrës*

Gugu picigu
Kam nji kale
pa martu
Sa lesh 
Sa desh 
Sa brina
Jane perpjete
Turra n'ke asht?


------


*Per te qeshun*

Qorr qorr sumlla
hajde hame kumlla
kumllat u thane
qorrin e vrane!

------

Curi curi me nji vesh
Shkon te halla e han pershesh
Mos e luni curin
Se na rrenon murin
Muri u rrxu
Curi u terbu!


------


Shi shi bobo shi
Poqi plaka ne kaci
Bani tre kulac ne hi
Nji e dogj, nji e poq
Nji e hangri
me gjithe zoq!


------


Breshen breshen
Per fatme
Harapeshen!


-------


Bore bore
Per malcore
Malcore cingilore
Gjithe pazarin e permorre
Tuj shti 
Tuj u ndi
Bum bum bum
Si loderti!


------


Qele qele qelbatare
A mi run njata livadhe?
Me i kupe tatareshe
Mori qele u bash kaurreshe!


------


Anto Tota mia
Fifo kompania
Ali stoli kapistoli
Sisla lakatuc!


------


Oili bojli 
Me tri kupa akshi.
Akshia bokshija
Cirivili Kola
Kole paluca
Beg Parruca
Hengri Leca
Tre gagluca!


------


*Kur bie bora e pare*

Mire dita per kullana 
Me kupa merxhana
Del e del e zoja e shpise
Me kulac t'zotnise
Del e del moj qosh e bardhe
Sot me barre e mot me djale!
Apo na qet gja?
Apo shkojme? 

_(mbas dhuratave)_


------


Njitu kenka
Shej shej mir-e
Zoje e plarueme
Dere e bekueme!


------

_Kush i perserit shpejt e pa gabime dhjete here me radhe fjalet e poshteshenueme fiton lojen._


1."E shes thesin, s'e shes thesin,
   Thesi thes se thes."


2. "Hasan sahan,
Sahan hasan,"


3. " kupa me kapak,
     Kupa pa kapak."


4. "Piva uje neper bire t'pipit t'vidhit
Piva uje neper bire t'pipit t'vidhit".




*Vargje lojnash per te vogjël*

Dallndyshe pek ndryshe
Pek vend pek dren
Aty qindro kurdohere
Tuj ba ciri ciri
N'gem t'qershis-e
N'dege t'hajmalis-e.
Lumja ti mori pele
Qi ka ba ndande maza 
Tre t'bardhe, tre t'lare
Dy t'kuq e nji me shale.
Ma i miri gem vidhi
Gem vidhi gem sute
Kujt po ia ban ato klina?
Orit e borit 
Sulejman Sokolit.




_Fatime/Kasem/Abdulla Grimci, Shkoder, 1929_

----------


## beni07

pershendetje !
po e nis une i pari meqense hapa temen me nje kenge te pelivan bajramit:

plaku im marshallah

plaka:
plaku im marshallah,
se ka shokun ne mehalle,
ngulet dhe ha sa nje ka
gjerb dhe nje dybek me dhalle.

plaku:
sos jam ti moj zaberhane,
qe ke shejtanin ne bark,
as t'mbyll ajo kamare
terre terre poshte e lart!

plaka:
ngrehu more rrenjeshuar,
ngrehu ben nje pune dhe ti,
ku te gjec a mira bafte
s'ben as per coban me dhi!

plaku:
pusho, do rrembej mashane,
dhe njehere po me cingerise,
u plake s ta kam sevdane
gjidi zhord qe m'u poftise!

plaka:
edhe ti e do nje hander
te behesh xhedit i ri,
pse kundon si per pasneser
kujt ju hap barku per ty?!

plaku:
moj plaka ime me huqe,
qase moj te shkreten faqe,
thuaj ulu asaj hunde
ne do ta mbyllim me paqe!......

----------


## Bujar Dragaj

pershendetje  te ne ne kosove para shume kohe eshte luajtur nje loje e cila quhej  loja e kapuqave  a eshte luajtur edhe ne shqiperi kjo loje? a eshte loje e vjeter shqiptare  tung

----------


## Endless

> _Shkodër - 1955_
> 
> U xu vasha, u xu plaka
> U xunë për djalë te ri
> Plaka thotë: "do ta marr vetë!"
> Vasha thotë:"do ta marr vetë!"
> Çou, kadi, e ven myfti
> Nji kjo punë, ska ba vaki
> Me marr plaka i djalë të ri
> ...



Kjo po me pelqenka.  :ngerdheshje:  Po kadia ca eshte?

----------


## Endless

> pershendetje  te ne ne kosove para shume kohe eshte luajtur nje loje e cila quhej  loja e kapuqave  a eshte luajtur edhe ne shqiperi kjo loje? a eshte loje e vjeter shqiptare  tung


Me kapuqa? Une mbaj mend te kemi loz nje loje ne shkolle pak a shume tip me kapuca ishte dhe ajo, po nuk e di ne po flasim per te njejten loje. Loja fillonte ne pese minutsh te pushimit te ores mesimit, perzgjidhesh viktima dhe nje person shkonte ti hidhte bluzen a xhupin( sipas stines), nderkohe qe te gjithe te tjeret ja kercisnin nga koka/trupi me ca t'ju vinte per mbare, viktimes. Dikush me dacke,dikush me grushte, po kishte dhe nga ata si puna ime qe perdornin dhe shqelmat. lol

Per te njejten loje po flasim?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Drenica 97

> Kjo po me pelqenka.  Po kadia ca eshte?



Kadia eshte  gjygjtar   ne kohen e perandoris  osmane.

----------


## flory80

Nani ndë Kreshmë të Mbëdha
Prifti ksulë nuku ka
Të vënë të gjithë ga një pulë
Ti bëjmë priftit ksulë

Nani ndë Kreshmë të Mbëdha
Prifti brekë nuku ka
Të vëmë të gjithë ga nji qep
Ti bëjmë priftit një palë brek

Arvanitët e Atikës

----------


## urtesia

KËNGË HUMORISTIKE

Zakonisht neper odat e mbare trevave tona gjithmon stina e dimrit ka qene plot kenge, valle, lojna e tj.
zakonisht kur do te vinin miq te larget, ateher i tere fshati ngritej ne kembe dhe ai aheng shendrohej  ne festival.

une ia filloj i pari, por ju me ndihmoni me kenge te tjera ne dialektin vendas ashtu sic jane kenduar.


Kenga e filxhonave ose e kapucave - kendohet ne fund te lojes, dmth. 3, 5 ose 7 loje.
Kush fiton ai kendon.

Oooo kur e kem nise, o kur e kem nise, o filxhona me e lue
mire e ke dite, mire e ke dite, o qe dojna me ju knue,

loja par osht kan kallaj-e, loja pare asht kan kallaje
priti burrat masanej o priti burrat masanej,e.

A po cohesh me u dath prej meje, a po cohesh me u dath prej meje
a po don jastik mas kreje, a po don jastik mas kreje

ty bre shoc,o tkem kallzue - ty bre shoc o tkem kallzue
nuk ta cet loja me mue, nuk ta cet loja me mue

more mini nat dallape o more mini nat dallape
goja jote t'plasi nbarke o goja jote t'plasi nbarke

pse je flliq e po tvjen era o pse je flliq e po tvjen era
mjer konaku qe tka mrena o mjer konaku qe tka mrena

dilni jash e kshirni boren o dilni jash e kshirni boren
per filxhona jepna doren o per filxhona jepna doren

a ju falim a sju falim o a ju falim a sju falim 
celva deren tmarishn malin o celva deren tmarishn malin 

n'mal te shpesh me ju cue o n'mal te shpesh me ju cue
thojka dreci lemi mue o thojka dreci lemi mue


hajrli koft e bojmi darsem o hajrli koft e bojmi darsem
shokt e dreqit na i plasem o shokt e dreqit na i plasem

mernja doren tzotit shpise o mernja doren tzotit shpise
falna pak ju kem merzite o falna pak ju kem merzite
se u jet hatri se kem dite o se u jet hatri se kem dite

sjau kem fal, ju kem mashtrue o sjau kem fal, ju kem mashtrue
se xhith naten dojm me lue o se xhith naten dojm me lue

cjan do sora, nato thera o cjan do sora, nato thera
faqe zijt i kthejna mrena o faqe zijt i kthejna mrena

na ka cof sharofi prom o na ka cof sharofi prom
nuk osht larg o catje n'lom o nuk osht larg o catje n'lom

guhes tina cka ti bajm - guhes tina cka ti bajm
cekti t'parit do tja lom o cekti t'parit do tja lom

bishtit tina cka ti bojm o bishtit tina cka ti bojm
cekti tjetrit do tja lom o cekti tjetrit do tja lom

zorve e tijna cka tja bajm o zorve e tijna cka tja bajm
qystek sahati ja marojm o qystek sahati ja marojm

pse e keni mar me veti beterin o pse e keni mar me veti beterin
tan ju shokt ja pat sonte sherrin o tan ju shokt ja pat sonte sherrin

tash me na falen, se boll kem knue o tash me na falen, se boll kem knue 
na e bojni hallall se loj ka qillue o na e bojni hallall se loj ka qillue

dikush vesh e dikush desh o dikush vesh e dikush desh
kalum naten bashk tuj kesh o kalum naten bashk tuj kesh

klikoe kengen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS99_...eature=related

besoj se e keni pelqyer.

----------


## salihaj

Je qelët derën o Taf Kabashit, o ja qelët derën o Taf Kabashit,
O! Pritni burrat o mas qetashit, o pritni burrat o mas qetashit!

----------


## EuroStar1

Rrofte Partia Rrofte Enveri se Mehmeti desh na theri

----------

